# Unofficial MacOS build of 21.0.1



## Narcogen (Jan 24, 2018)

Since there isn't an official build of OBS 21 for MacOS, I've built one on my own system. This uses the qt5 installation from Homebrew, and was built on Sierra (10.12.6). It may or may not work on your system.

https://dl.orangedox.com/FaHyzO

NOTE: These were compiled with a QT5 installation in /usr/local/opt put there by Homebrew. If your QT5 installation was made by MacPorts, these may not work for you.

These are NOT official builds, and may not work for everyone. Once there are official builds, you should almost certainly switch to using those. These builds are for people who want the latest version of OBS and don't mind tweaking things to get it working, but don't want to compile from source.

For those who DO want to build from source, this is the build script I'm using. It's not even a script, I'm just entering these few lines into the terminal for each new build.

git clone https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/
cd obs-studio
mkdir build
cd build
git submodule update --init --recursive
export CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH=/usr/local/opt/qt5/
cmake .. && make
cpack


----------



## DDRBoxman (Jan 25, 2018)

Glad to see people excited about the new version, but Just a heads up, we're hoping to get an OSX build out by the end of the week. Currently, we rely on Travis to do all our release OSX builds so we can make sure all the dependencies and signing are properly taken care of. Unfortunately, they recently had a large outage with their OSX infrastructure and have been having trouble recovering. Looks like they added new builders so we can get a proper release out soon though.


----------



## Narcogen (Jan 25, 2018)

Cool! Looking forward to the official build.


----------



## ChrisBartow (Feb 1, 2018)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 1, 2018)

Not as far as I can see. The official build when it comes will be in the usual place:

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 1, 2018)

We've being having some problems getting Python scripting to work in the Mac build. We may just end up releasing it with Python scripting disabled.


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 7, 2018)

The official build of v 21 is up, so nobody should be using this anymore!


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 7, 2018)

Yep, it's finally up now. Sorry for the delay.


----------

